# The tiniest Android phone ever! Bless its little heart.



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

It's so cute!











The tiniest, cutest Android phone ever – behold the Posh Mobile Micro X S240


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

what about this one?

 

Neptune Pine Android wristwatch is the smallest smartphone we’ve ever seen


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> what about this one?
> 
> View attachment 86050
> 
> Neptune Pine Android wristwatch is the smallest smartphone we’ve ever seen


That's a wristwatch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2016)

editor said:


> That's a wristwatch.


nonetheless it is apparently also a smartphone


----------



## The Boy (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok, I'll play high court judge.

What is the purpose of this?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Ok, I'll play high court judge.
> 
> What is the purpose of this?


to mock those with suasage fingers?


----------



## pesh (Apr 22, 2016)

prisoners need Facebook too?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 22, 2016)

What a cool little device. I'd love one as a second phone to replace my current backup/travelling phone (orange san francisco) which can't really hack it anymore.

Over 7 days battery life on standby too, pretty decent.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2016)

The old sony xperia mini was pretty much the same size and same specs, and with a full pull out hard keyboard - still use my old one to listen to the football/cricket on.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> The old sony xperia mini was pretty much the same size and same specs, and with a full pull out hard keyboard - still use my old one to listen to the football/cricket on.


Well not quite: the Xperia mini was 3.46 x 2.05 x 0.63 ins, and this thing is 3.5 x 1.88 x 0.46-inches so it's a fair bit smaller.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Well not quite: the Xperia mini was 3.46 x 2.05 x 0.63 ins, and this thing is 3.5 x 1.88 x 0.46-inches so it's a fair bit smaller.


Yes looks a fair bit thinner and will def be lighter - but the version of the mini i have is 2.6 inch screen vs 2.4 on this one - there were bigger versions though.


----------



## Celyn (Apr 22, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> The old sony xperia mini was pretty much the same size and same specs, and with a full pull out hard keyboard - still use my old one to listen to the football/cricket on.


I love those! Got it because I didn't want a touchscreen keyboard. Admittedly, Sony Experia x10 mini pro took to having issues with charging, and I bought a different 'phone so as to have one that could be trusted. But is it SO damn cute!  I felt ashamed of being a person falling for appearance of a machine instead of practicality, but the pull-out keyboard *does* count as a matter of practicality, and yes SO bloody cute - looks like a tiny little laptop for tiny pixies.  Not that I am a tiny pixie, but I do prefer a real keyboard to an onscreen one.  I recently found it again after last year's flat-moving and it's still wonderful.

pics:  sony xperia x10 mini pro - Google Search


----------



## Celyn (Apr 22, 2016)

The one in the OP looks terribly cute, and I really like the 7 days on standby thing.   It was always vaguely funny some years back meeting up with my brother who had a nifty clever smartphone thingy that he could hardly see in sunlight, and which ran out of charge quite a lot, and finding that my really-not-smart-at-all Nokia thing was, to my mind, rather more use and dependable as a thing for 'phone calls and texts. AND battery life, oh yes!    Smug me. 

I must not look again at the one in the OP, because I can't go falling in love with little 'phones when I have a gas bill and a broken-down washing machine to deal with. I am succeeding in not liking it insofar as the very idea of something being called "Posh" is very offputting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2016)

I do prefer the smaller phones. these big ones are just too easy to drop


----------



## Celyn (Apr 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> what about this one?
> 
> View attachment 86050
> 
> Neptune Pine Android wristwatch is the smallest smartphone we’ve ever seen


 That pic reminds me somewhat of the wristwatches that were also calculators that were around in - I don't know - early 1980s?  More of a gimmick than a usefulness, and I don't think they were around for all that long.

More seriously, every time I try to buy a watch, the damn strap breaks. That's annoying enough, but I would be very cheesed off if it involved losing an actual 'phone as well as a simple watch.


----------



## Celyn (Apr 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I do prefer the smaller phones. these big ones are just too easy to drop


Not sure if you're joking or not. It strikes me that a little tiny 'phone would be easier to drop, esp. if out in winter and fingers all frozen.

But smaller things are pretty good, 'cos basically fit into pockets, don't take up too much space in handbags, etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2016)

Celyn said:


> Not sure if you're joking or not. It strikes me that a little tiny 'phone would be easier to drop, esp. if out in winter and fingers all frozen.
> 
> But smaller things are pretty good, 'cos basically fit into pockets, don't take up too much space in handbags, etc.


not joking - the wider your fingers are splayed, the less a grip you have.


----------



## Celyn (Apr 22, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> not joking - the wider your fingers are splayed, the less a grip you have.


Ah. You're probably right.  And I'm suddenly reminded of last time I "dropped" a 'phone - well I didn't but the damn thing jumped out of my pocket as I was nervously crossing the road, and fell into 'phone, back cover of 'phone and battery.      When I stopped on pavement wondering how much of it would be left when I could fetch it, suddenly there was a brave helpful teenage lad who dashed along and fetched it. Hero!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2016)

Celyn said:


> Ah. You're probably right.  And I'm suddenly reminded of last time I "dropped" a 'phone - well I didn't but the damn thing jumped out of my pocket as I was nervously crossing the road, and fell into 'phone, back cover of 'phone and battery.      When I stopped on pavement wondering how much of it would be left when I could fetch it, suddenly there was a brave helpful teenage lad who dashed along and fetched it. Hero!


i once had a pager (remember them?) nudged out of a clip on my belt by the nose of a friendly labrador. into moving traffic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2016)

(it was dashed to bits)


----------



## Celyn (Apr 22, 2016)

Ah, labradors, so friendly, so beautiful, so clever except when they aren't.  

Did the pager survive, or did it become more of a sentencer or a worder?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2016)

Celyn said:


> Ah, labradors, so friendly, so beautiful, so clever except when they aren't.
> 
> Did the pager survive, or did it become more of a sentencer or a worder?


see the next post!


----------



## Celyn (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh hell. Cross-posting. Sad re. pager.   	 Well, at least I *hope* the thing dashed to bits was the pager rather than the friendly Lab.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 22, 2016)

Ha! I still have my pager.  The calendar ran out of years at 2013.


----------



## Celyn (Apr 22, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Ha! I still have my pager.  The calendar ran out of years at 2013.



Did you try to cause a Great Big Panic about the world coming to an end or anything?  Like the JWs do all the time, and like that Mayan calendar thing. You really should have done.


----------



## salem (Apr 22, 2016)

One of my fav ever phones was my Panasonic GD55 - it was cheap worked well and oh so pretty and small (had the best ringtone on it too) 
[gd55]

so this really does appeal to me and for many people who only use their smartphone for the basics I reckon it'd be fine as android in general scales well.

Alas I'm part of the 5"+ club now and can't see myself going back as it allows me to work anywhere - only the other day I was using a windows 10 machine quite effectively via teamviewer - not sure how well that would go down here.

When we get rid of simcards I rekon it'll be a bit more common for people to have more then one device - if I'm out walking the dog and need to work I'll take my phablet and if I'm going out to a club I'd take something like this.


----------

